# Introducing the perlick growler filler



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/8/13)

Picked this up today, makes filling growlers from a perlick flow control tap a breeze with minimum oxygen exposure.


----------



## whatwhat (11/8/13)

wow... Its tubing... genius.


----------



## MashPaddler (11/8/13)

...soooooo where might you have found this? Looks simple and the goods. Will it work on any perlick?


----------



## surly (11/8/13)

I found this youtube vid a little while ago for filling bottles from your perlick tap. 
Is there any difference with filling a growler? I would have assumed the principle was the same.

By the way, anyone know where to get one of those tap adaptors from?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/8/13)

Umm I think some people are missing the point.

No shit its tubing, thanks captain obvious.

Its more about the barbed coupler that is SPECIFICALLY built to fit perlick taps.

I'm Guinea pigging it for the QLD perlick distributor.


----------



## Black n Tan (11/8/13)

It looks great and as soon as I upgrade to perlicks I will get one. Thanks King Brown. Don't let one person rain on your parade. Nice find.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/8/13)

And yes mash paddler it will fit on any of the perlick style taps.

2 O rings seals it completely, and the metal hook holds it on.

Works a treat, with minimal oxygen pickup/


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/13)

I Want !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Screwy


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/8/13)

I'll get a price for you screwy


----------



## surly (11/8/13)

Does this have a bung or similar to maintain pressure in the growler while filling?


----------



## beerbog (11/8/13)

surly said:


> I found this youtube vid a little while ago for filling bottles from your perlick tap.
> Is there any difference with filling a growler? I would have assumed the principle was the same.
> 
> By the way, anyone know where to get one of those tap adaptors from?



Hey King, does it work on the same principal as the one in the video, ie CPBF with the bung? Also you mentioned flow control taps, does it work with standard Perlicks? I'd be interested in one!

Cheers. :super:


----------



## MashPaddler (11/8/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I'll get a price for you screwy


Definitely interested in the price.

If it is a bung based system then you could easily pimp it to fill bottles with a smaller bung...


----------



## TidalPete (11/8/13)

I would need more info than a pic before purchasing this bit of bling Dan but forgive me for pointing out there are cheaper ways around this.

One has only to purge growler with a little gas before forcing a bit of 1/2” silicon hose over the Perlick tap. The ½” silicone hose is already connected to a suitable length of Clark Rubber 3/8” FG hose by forcing it inside the ½” silicone hose & is held in place by a worm drive.
Wind back regulator, empty keg pressure via release valve, wind up pressure to suit pour.
This could be further refined if I could be bothered by joining up to a “Little bottler” fitting for further ease of filling.
How long does one expect carbonation to last when filling a growler with this new setup?
TTBOMM growlers are not meant for long storage but just for pissups, etc?
I get almost 48 hours with the el-cheapo method if unopened & use well before that.
Are we still mates? h34r: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I'll get a price for you screwy



Thanks mate!!


----------



## TheCarbinator (11/8/13)

I love the use of Instagram there King Brown.


----------



## adryargument (11/8/13)

So... 20cm of tubing = $2??
Perlick growler filler =???

Somehow I believe it's going to be at least $29.95


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/8/13)

TidalPete said:


> I would need more info than a pic before purchasing this bit of bling Dan but forgive me for pointing out there are cheaper ways around this.
> 
> One has only to purge growler with a little gas before forcing a bit of 1/2” silicon hose over the Perlick tap. The ½” silicone hose is already connected to a suitable length of Clark Rubber 3/8” FG hose by forcing it inside the ½” silicone hose & is held in place by a worm drive.
> Wind back regulator, empty keg pressure via release valve, wind up pressure to suit pour.
> ...


To be honest pete I dont think this is aimed at the tight-ass homebrewer, If anyone is bothered about price then I've got a tip for you: Dont ******* buy it! This is aimed at someone who wants their system to look and play the part.

Of course you could achieve the same thing with a bit of silicon, just like you can make beer using the BIAB method, but we still have 3V....

And to clarify for those asking, this is for filling GROWLERS, not bottles. I'm sure you could put a stopper on there, but without a straight gas in it sort of defeats the point, and leaves you with far better options for bottle filling.


----------



## surly (12/8/13)

Hey KBB, I would have thought that the principles of filling a growler to be the same as a bottle.
Or, is it expected that a grower would be consumed almost imediately, thereby having fewer issues with maintaining pressure? Though, if being consumed immediately, is oxygenation really an issue?

Not trying to break your balls here, I am genuinely curious as I am looking to set myself up to fill bottles from kegs soon.


----------



## Matt Browne (12/8/13)

I'd be keen to know the price too!!
Cheers


----------



## brewologist (12/8/13)

What about one of these:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271226664784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I know its not specifically designed for the perlick taps and doesn't have the hook to hold it on.

Any of you guys used this style of growler/bottle filler?


----------



## slash22000 (12/8/13)

Serious question: if it's as easy as sticking a bit of tube up the tap, why do counter-pressure bottle fillers etc exist that cost millions of dollars to fill a bottle?


----------



## drsmurto (12/8/13)

Also interested in seeing a price KBB. Looks like a nice, neat piece of purpose built kit.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/8/13)

$30 is the price for the coupler.

And for those that are asking, a growler filler and bottle filler are totally different.

Growlers have a shelf life of about 10 days, bottles bottled properly can last years depending on the beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> $30 is the price for the coupler.
> 
> And for those that are asking, a growler filler and bottle filler are totally different.
> 
> Growlers have a shelf life of about 10 days, bottles bottled properly can last years depending on the beer.


Seems like a reasonable price. Where are they going to be available Dan?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/8/13)

There are about 20 of them available from next week.


----------



## Spiesy (13/8/13)

looking at that picture it looks like the bottle/growler end just clips on the end of the growler, right? 

does this not mean that the beer foams up as it falls down into the bottom of the bottle, leaving you with empty space at the top once the foam subsides?


----------



## Ross (13/8/13)

Hi Dan,

How does this unit improve on this product linked earlier? http://www.ebay.com....984.m1439.l2649
I'm interested as I've just ordered stainless steel ones designed specifically for perlick taps & for regular Brumby taps & they come in at a fraction of the price indicated for these.


Cheers Ross


----------



## brad81 (14/8/13)

Ross said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> How does this unit improve on this product linked earlier? http://www.ebay.com....984.m1439.l2649
> I'm interested as I've just ordered stainless steel ones designed specifically for perlick taps & for regular Brumby taps & they come in at a fraction of the price indicated for these.
> ...


Hi Ross,

I bought one of these. It doesn't fit a 525PC or a 545PC, it's too big. If you have something in the works for either of these taps, I'd love to check it out.

KBB, I'm keen if they are shipping soon. I've had to resort to a short length of silicone tubing over the top of the tap, PVC tubing inserted into that, then my SS rod and stopper into the PVC. Made a bit of a mess. A hose clamp later and it was, _less_ messy.

Cheers,

Brad


----------



## tiprya (14/8/13)

In the US they sell cheap ones similar to the one linked on eBay made specifically for the 525 - but postage kills it.

I'd be very interested in ones available here for the 525.

Edit link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Growler-Filler-Attachment-for-Perlick-525SS-Draft-Faucet-Stainless-Steel-/140917067903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cf4fd07f

Under $30 with tubing from the states. Doesn't fit 545's though.


----------



## Crofty (29/8/13)

any updates on availability for this?


----------



## Batz (29/8/13)

Ross said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> How does this unit improve on this product linked earlier? http://www.ebay.com....984.m1439.l2649
> I'm interested as I've just ordered stainless steel ones designed specifically for perlick taps & for regular Brumby taps & they come in at a fraction of the price indicated for these.
> ...



How did these go Ross? Did they fit the Perlicks?


----------



## tiprya (29/8/13)

Interested as well Ross.


----------



## Ross (29/8/13)

Guys,

They are still being manufactured & hopefully here within the next few weeks. Will advise when they're in.

Cheers Ross


----------



## tiprya (29/8/13)

Thanks Ross, I'll order the 525 version as soon as they're in.


----------



## brad81 (11/10/13)

Any updates on this filler, Ross or Dan?


----------



## brad81 (25/10/13)

bump


----------



## Ross (25/10/13)

Sorry Brad, missed this first time.

They have all been made, but we had to increase the order with more stainless gear or the shipping was going to kill it.
I'm assured goods are just about ready for dispatch, so shouldn't be long.


----------



## brad81 (25/10/13)

Sweet, thanks for the update Ross.

Making do with a hose clamp and silicon hose at the moment, so looking forward to checking this one out.

Cheers,

Brad


----------



## Crofty (2/2/14)

Any one know if this actually happened?

can't seem to locate anywhere.


----------



## DoctorBob (2/2/14)

_I have celli taps, and just jam a length of silicone tube onto the end of the tap. Works a treat for filling growlers / taking a few to a mates house. I wouldn't keep them more than a few days as there will be some oxygen pick up. The trick I have found is to pre-cool the growler / bottle to be filled in the freezer to prevent excessive foaming._


----------



## O'Henry (2/2/14)

I saw these in the trade last week, so I am assuming they are available somewhere.

Edit: in Sydney


----------



## TidalPete (2/2/14)

Pretty much the same as Dr bob except I don't have Celli's (Sigh! :mellow: ).
Have refined my Post 13 method to just a piece of silicon hose between tap & old bottling wand.
1 -- Wind back reg to nothing.
2 -- Release selected keg pressure.
3 -- Wind up reg pressure to 40Kpa or so.
4 -- Fill growler.


----------

